
Free Android Bootcamp Sponsored by Netflix - whisty
http://techblog.netflix.com/2017/01/coming-soon-netflix-android-bootcamp.html
======
whisty
I went through CodePath's Android course in Fall 2016 and found it immensely
useful. Thought this might be of interest to anyone looking to get into
Android development.

~~~
Roshmos
I'm a college senior so unfortunately I can't apply (since the posting asks
for 4 years of professional dev experience), but I definitely want to get into
mobile development. I didn't know there was a huge demand for Android
developers though. Thanks for the posting this, I'll bookmark it for later.

